# Pedal Distorsion Guvnor de Marshall



## anfis (Jun 21, 2007)

Para todos los amantes de la distorsion no se pierdan este pedal. Una copia exacta de Marshall


----------



## deivys (Jun 25, 2007)

hola¡ hey¡ estoy interesado en construir en guvnor marshall    pero tengo dudas: las partes en donde estan los "vb" en el diagrama van juntos en un mismo cableado? y con respecto al "1c1a" no tiene alimentacion? o funciona asi sin meterle voltaje?  saludos¡


----------



## anfis (Jun 25, 2007)

Hola! Disculpame la demora. Donde ves la pista roja ahi va conectado el borne positivo de la bateria de 9v y el negativo donde dice GND o sea la pista verde.
No entiendo la pregunta de los Vb, si te referis al conexionado de los potenciometros, tenes que conectarlos como figura en el diagrama.
Espero haberte ayudado. Salu2


----------



## Pablo16 (Jun 27, 2007)

Que es la pista naranja?? es donde dice Vb, que se conecta ahi o quwe tiene en especial?? perdonen la ignorancia. Saludos


----------



## deivys (Jul 3, 2007)

hola anfis¡ gracias por la respuesta¡  bueno tambien se me kemaron las neuronas soldando el circuito jeje de todas formas gracias¡...


----------



## Pablo16 (Jul 3, 2007)

que tal te anduvo el circuito deivys??? todavia no me animo a armarlo Saludos, espero respuesta


----------



## deivys (Jul 15, 2007)

hola¡¡ disculpa la demora    bueno arme el circuito y no me funciona..suena asi como cuando conectas una bateria de 9v directa a un altavoz..pero yo creo que solde algo malo..de todas maneras cuando vea que es lo que esta fallando te doy respuesta¡    saludos¡


----------



## anfis (Jul 17, 2007)

Disculpa la demora. Fijate que seguro tenes algo mal a masa. Te aseguro que anda. Revisalo que tiene que ser una boludes.
Saludos. Me gustaria poner algo que grabe pero lo tengo que comprimir mucho y no se aprecia el sonido real. 
Saludos


----------



## deivys (Ago 8, 2007)

hola¡¡ xfin supe que era lo que tenia el circuito del guvnor¡¡ lo que pasa s que lo habia soldado mal en la alimentacion jeje...pero suena bien¡¡ y tiene sustain¡¡¡


----------



## gonpa (Oct 21, 2007)

buenas yo soy nuevo en foro vivo en argentina,tucuman  y le cuento q yo arme el marshall guvnor y con solo decirles qu mi nativo de 20w agata se lo vanca! es muy buen pedal lo estoy por usar como pre para uan tapa de potencia de 100w que estoy por armar asy me puedo desacer de mi amplificador de 20w

tambien arme varios pedales como un digital delay, sonic distortion de ibanez y estoy x armar dos pedales q estan increibles nada mas pregunteny les ayuo en lo q sea salu2!


ah despues le paso fotos de mi guvnor q lo saque de ggg


----------



## gonpa (Oct 22, 2007)

buenas aqui les dejo fotos de mis primero pedales y les cuento q suenan muy bien!

el negro es el guvnor solo le falta ponerle el bypass con el 4053 y montarle la llave pulsadora en el chasis pero que bastante bien no? acepto cual quier tipo de critica constructiva  

el q dice delay bueno vale la redundancia como dice un profe mio es un digital delay 2.5 q lo saque de tonepad excelente pagina de efectos todos los q dicen verificado anda seguro.

todavia no le pude comprar las perillas q me gustaban pero ya las conseguire en fin cualquier csa me dicen ahh una pista del proyecto q estoy por hacer shhhhhhhhh.jaja alguien conoce el marshall drp-1?


----------



## gonpa (Oct 22, 2007)

marshall por dentro.


----------



## gonpa (Oct 22, 2007)

el digital delay.


----------



## gonpa (Oct 22, 2007)

de costado con el jack de alimentacion ojo es conveniente alimentarlo con una fuente buena y no usar bateria eso si quieren cambiarla muy seguido cuando digo muy seguido es unas 4hs si quieren los esquemas estan en tonepad.com si alguien armo el marshall drp-1 y el marshall shred master les quiero hacer unas consultitas jeje porfa me avisan


----------



## gonpa (Oct 22, 2007)

ahhh me alvidava para los q usan tango pcb yo diseño en el y es buenisimo ahi hago toso mis pedales el digital delay lo tengo mejor q en tonepad con el true bypass con un 4053 por q aqui en argentina no se consiguen las llaves esas de pisotones jeje pero este hace lo mismopara el q lo quiera me avisa .ahh ya tb tengo q hacer el pcb del guvnor en el tango con el bypass necesito ayuda con el shred master y el marshall drp-1y este pre http://www.redcircuits.com/Page120.htm quiero saber si es mejor la distorcion de este o del drp1 alguien me dice  

salu2


----------



## gonpa (Oct 22, 2007)

aqui esta el pcb del lado de componentes del digital delay el primer pcb es sin el true byass al segundo ya se lo incorpore


----------



## gonpa (Oct 22, 2007)

y por ultimo ahi esta el montaje de los componentes


----------



## jorge ferreira de araujo (Nov 1, 2007)

pinta bueno pàra hacerlo, pero donde esta el post de las partes o lista de componentes electronicos


----------



## gonpa (Nov 1, 2007)

pss mira los componentes estan ahi mismo en el pdf donde muestra como van montados o los puedes sacar de aqui se llama delay2.5 www.tonepad.com 


o esperame q termine un poco con los estudios jeje tb estoy con otros proyectos ja y hago la lista de todos los componentes y la suvo dale?

y la lista de marshall guvnor esta en www.generalguitargadgets.com 
ya veo si la suvo ala de guvnor hoy y mañana ala del digital delay jeje

salu2!


----------



## gonpa (Nov 1, 2007)

aqui esta la lista de materiales del marshall, mañana subo la del digital delay estoy pedales seguros los tienen q tener son un caño! armenlo y escuchen


salu2


----------



## JaviZaragoza (Dic 6, 2007)

Hola.

Monté el Marshall Guvnor, creo que como dice el esquema publicado aquí. Cuando se conecta la batería se escucha bien, pero se atenúa y en dos o tres segundos no se escucha nada. Sabeis qué puede ser? Imagino que cortocircuito no, porque sino no se oiría nada.

Gracias!


----------



## gonpa (Dic 7, 2007)

fijate bien las conexiónes de la alimentacion y de las señales, o mas seguro es q la bateria este agotada, prueba mejor hacerlo andar con una fuente de alimentacion de 9v o 12v

suerte!


----------



## Mengano (Dic 10, 2007)

Hola,  tengo los esquemas del guv´nor, pero me gustaría acoplarle a la misma carcasa una reverb, y hacer el pedal con dos pulsadores, pero los únicos easquemas que consigo son de pedales complejos con demasiados potenciómetros  , alguno tiene el esquema de un reverb sencillo con un único potenciómetro?  

    Saludos


----------



## Mostdistortion (Dic 22, 2007)

Dudo que encuentres lo que buscas, los reverbs son complicados (los digitales, hechos con IC's) o llevan un componente que se llama "reverb" (si no me acuerdo mal es una caja metalica de mas o menos 30cm de largo por 4 cm de ancho y profundidad, en su interior, lo recorren a lo largo dos alambres que parecen resortes! )
te dejo este esquema para que veas el símbolo... 
http://www.ampwares.com/ffg/schem/reverb_6g15_schem.gif

tambien vienen reberbs solos, mirá lo grande que son sus carcasas!
http://www.ampwares.com/ffg/reverb_60s.html

pero finalmente encontré un reverb sencillo (a comparación e otros)
http://hammer.ampage.org/files/reverb_sd.gif

Espero que te sirva.
Saludos.


----------



## Mengano (Dic 23, 2007)

Me supongo que lo mejor es hacerme 1 pedal independiente y fuera..., porque la idea que yo tenía es el típico pedal que viene con los amplificadores de marshall que cambias canal y pones reverb, pero ese reverb viene en el amplificador... 

Gracias de todos modos un saludo


----------



## favas (Dic 14, 2008)

Los potenciómetros son lineales o logaritmicos?


----------



## gonpa (Ene 3, 2009)

hola favas toda la lista de materiales, esquemas y el pcb del marshall guvnor esta en esta pagina: www.generalguitargadgets.com 

tambien hay otras distorciones q estan muuuuuy buenas como la sonic distortion yo la arme suena de muerte

suerte!


----------



## bruno_nqn (Feb 28, 2009)

eh gente arme este proyecto y la verdad la distorcion es limada! (muy a lo AC/DC) excelente aporte, es justo lo q estaba buscando! pero... alguien me puede decir porque no funciona correctamente el ecualizador¿? o sea, el control de bajos me esta funcionando como control de volumen general y los otros potes no agitan ni media! o sea no hacen nada... lo arme tal cual... lo unico q cambie fue un capacitor de ceramico de 4 nf por uno de 4.7 nf pero ni a palos creo q sea eso... alguien me puede ayudar asi ya termino mi proyecto? (amplificador de 50+50W con stk4191 II + preamp.)


----------



## gatomambo (Mar 1, 2009)

Marshall nunca se distinguió por el manejo de los bajos (es bastante pobre, pero genuinamente característico de la marca) ahora, que funcione como un volumen..., hmmm... ¿estás seguro que pusiste un cap 402 en lugar del 472?


----------



## bruno_nqn (Mar 1, 2009)

lo q hice fue poner un 472 en lugar de un 402 q aparece en el esquema como C13 lo demas es todo lo mismo... te explico: con el pote de bajos al minimo y el de volumen y ganancia al maximo no se escucha nada a la salida, sin embargo, con los otros potes no pasa eso, de echo no pasa nada. Q podra ser? he visto el diseño de varios ecualizadores y este es totalmente distinto(o eso me parece a mi)Yono soy electronico, esto es mas un hobby para mi...

Oala me puedan ayudar... Desde ya se agradece


----------



## gatomambo (Mar 1, 2009)

¿te animás a subir el esquema que usaste?


----------



## bruno_nqn (Mar 2, 2009)

es el mismo q*UE* aparece en el pdf... por eso digo q*UE* no se q*UE* es lo q*UE* puede estar causando esta falla


----------



## bruno_nqn (Mar 3, 2009)

podra ser el ic?... igual es barato... probare cambiarlo y les dire las novedades y sino es eso probare con otro ecualizador y dejar intacta la distorcion


----------



## cmusico33 (Ago 26, 2009)

gonpa dijo:


> buenas aqui les dejo fotos de mis primero pedales y les cuento q suenan muy bien!
> 
> el negro es el guvnor solo le falta ponerle el bypass con el 4053 y montarle la llave pulsadora en el chasis pero que bastante bien no? acepto cual quier tipo de critica constructiva
> 
> ...



hola amigo soy nuevo en este foro y quisiera saber si me pueden ayudar con un problema que tengo mira me hice el guv-nor de tonepad.com y todo marcha ok menos el pote de la distorsion lo que pasa es que en si el pote funciona pero lo pongo hasta el tope y no da nada de distorsion parece un booster nada mas e buzcado y no se cual es el problema seran los led no se cambie el pote y es igual nada de distorsion solo ganacia


----------



## silvia espinel (Sep 18, 2009)

me gustaria que me ayudaran a adaptarle el pulsador de ensendido al guvnor o que me señalen en el pcb donde va  para que asi al conectarlo al amplificador lo pueda usar en limpio y con la distorcion les agradesco una pronta respuesta ya que quiero armarlo


----------



## pepeluche (Sep 18, 2009)

El boton pulsador no esta dibujado en el esquema y tampoco va en el PCB. Este va montado en la cajita o gabinete donde instales los potenciometros. Y la manera de conectarlo depende del tipo de switch que hayas conseguido. Pide un switch DPDT que es Dos Polos Dos Tiros y tiene 6 patitas.

Entonces conectas la entrada a dos posiciones on/off y las conmutas entre la salida, de manera directa y la entrada de el efecto. La salida del efecto va tambien conectada al jack.

Espero haberme explicado si encuentro un esquema te lo subo.


----------



## leoleitoleon (Ene 8, 2010)

hola, estoy por hacerme el guv nor, que esquema me recomiendan, el de tonepad o el de general guitar gadgets? se los adjunto a los dos

general guitar gadjets
http://www.generalguitargadgets.com/pdf/ggg_mgv_pcb.pdf
http://www.generalguitargadgets.com/pdf/ggg_mgv_lo.pdf


y el de tonepad es el que esta en el primer post. notaran que este posee un interruptor más (dibujado en la esquina inferior derecha en el segundo pdf) saben para que sirve?


----------



## Selkir (Ene 10, 2010)

Hola!!
Estoy pensando de construir el Digital Delay 2.5 y tengo unas dudas.

1- ¿La pata 15 (delay In) del 2399 va conectada al potenciometro de 50K? y ¿la pata 12 (Delay Out) va conectada donde pone Delay Out (conjunto de resistencias de 12K que van a la pata 13)?

2- ¿Por qué la resistencias de 15K está coloreada en naranja? ¿Hay que saber algo al respecto de esta resistencia?

3- Has dicho que es mejor utilizar una fuente de alimentación, ya que las pilas se las termina enseguida, ¿de cuantos amperios tiene que ser esta fuente?

De momento son todas las preguntas que tengo.

Gracias.


----------



## cmusico33 (Ene 11, 2010)

hola señor selkir mira te puedo decir que esa resistencia de 15k marcada color naranja la puedes cambiar por una resistencia de 10k y cuando pongas el pote de las repeticiones al tope o al maximo las repetiicones seran infinitas esa es la particularidad de ese detalle 

y con respecto a la alimentacion te recomiendo usar una fuente por que al usar pilas o baterias este tipo de pedales las consume muy rapido, mira con una fuente de 500ma.la mitad de 1 amperio  es mas que suficiente e incluso te alcanza para alimentar otro pedal recuerda la alimentacion de este pedal es con el centro negativo(-) y de 9v ok.

bueno espero haber sido de ayudad 
saludosssss


----------



## Selkir (Ene 11, 2010)

Gracias Cmusico33.
Ya me ha quedado más claro lo de la alimentación y la resistencia.

Ahora solo me queda saber la primera pregunta que hice jeje


----------



## Dave Mustaine (May 5, 2010)

una pregunta donde va conectado el switch y porque lleva dos leds enves de uno.


----------



## Julio_lanza (May 5, 2010)

Armado y probado... 100% recomendado, el unico detalle a tomar en cuenta es usar componentes de calidad ya que al armarlo probe con el primer IC que compre y luego probe con otro y el sonido es excelnte...



Dave Mustaine dijo:


> una pregunta donde va conectado el switch y porque lleva dos leds enves de uno.


esos led's son los encargados de recortar la señal, deben ir dos.


----------



## Dave Mustaine (May 5, 2010)

pero que,se encienden los dos leds,y el swith donde se conecta?


----------



## Julio_lanza (May 6, 2010)

Dave Mustaine dijo:


> pero que,se encienden los dos leds,y el swith donde se conecta?


los led's se encienden al pasar la señal por ellos, pero recuerda que estos no son para indicar que el pedal esta encendido, son parte del funcionamiento del circuito, en ese diagrama tienes que agregarle un leds aparte para que funcione como indicador de que el pedal esta activado.



			
				Julio_lanza dijo:
			
		

> los led's se encienden al pasar la señal por ellos, pero recuerda que estos no son para indicar que el pedal esta encendido, son parte del funcionamiento del circuito, en ese diagrama tienes que agregarle un leds aparte para que funcione como indicador de que el pedal esta activado.


yo cuando lo arme probe con leds y probe con los 1n4148.... solo probe para diferenciar el sonido... suerte... y me cuentas como te fue......


----------



## hardcoreone (May 25, 2010)

pregunta las resistencias y capacitores de que medidas son las resistencias son de 1/4 watts?

y los capacitores?

gracias y perdon por la pregunta soy muy novato


----------



## hardcoreone (Jun 7, 2010)

buenas yo ya termine este pedal pero tengo un problema va varios me tira mucha masa si toco el capacitor de 470pf la distorcio vuelve por unos seguindos y se va pero aun cuando lo hago tira mucha masa tiene que ver qu eme hayan dado 

471pf en ves de 470
221pf en ves de 220pf
121pf en ves de 120pf

mucho no entiendo se que el pedal anda por que lo escucho solo falta el detall de por que no hay continuidad de sonido ni que sea limpio como lo se un marshall

si me pueden ayudar joyiasss


----------



## hardcoreone (Jun 24, 2010)

una pregunta si uso el pedal con una fuente de 12v la hago b*****a??


----------



## Julio_lanza (Jun 24, 2010)

hardcoreone dijo:


> una pregunta si uso el pedal con una fuente de 12v la hago b*****a??


para nada. los componentes soportan eso...


----------



## KompressoR (Mar 2, 2011)

> buenas yo ya termine este pedal pero tengo un problema va varios me tira mucha masa si toco el capacitor de 470pf la distorcio vuelve por unos seguindos y se va pero aun cuando lo hago tira mucha masa tiene que ver qu eme hayan dado
> 
> 471pf en ves de 470
> 221pf en ves de 220pf
> ...




Expresate mejor. no comprendo a que te refieres con "me tira mucha mas" supongo que quisiste decir que cuando tocas comienza a funcionar bien el circuito y luego desaparece el sonido. si es así es probable que tengas un problema con ese capacitor o con algun otro.

Sobre los capacitores de 470 220 y 120pf no significa lo que crees date una leida por aca: http://www.plaquetodo.com/cursos/micros 2/capacitoresid.htm

A que te refieres con "que sea limpio como lo se un marshall"...??

Yo hice el pedal y funciona de maravilla.


----------



## gnroa (Mar 13, 2011)

Hola... me gustaría que me puedan enviar ayudar con la conexión del cd4053 porque me parece muy útil... si hay algún diagrama dando vueltas por ahí sera bienvenido!


----------



## silvia espinel (Mar 31, 2011)

hola me gustaria q me ayudaran a adaptarle un led indicador que encienda cuando accione el pedal  y se apage cuando lo ponga en limpio


----------



## Selkir (Mar 31, 2011)

Silvia, tal vez el mensaje número 46 de este tema (https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/bass-treeble-booster-instrumentos-17535/index3.html) te de una idea.

Gnroa, en Internet encuentras varios circuitos, entre ellos este: http://www.geofex.com/article_folders/cd4053/cd4053-2.gif También si buscas un poco por el foro encontrarás información al respecto, ya que el tema se ha tratado con anterioridad.


----------



## KompressoR (Mar 31, 2011)

Bueno acá les muestro algunas imágenes de como va quedando mi pedal copia del Guv´nor de marshall.

http://www.fileden.com/files/2009/7/26/2522061/100_3656.JPG
http://www.fileden.com/files/2009/7/26/2522061/100_3654.JPG
http://www.fileden.com/files/2009/7/26/2522061/100_3651.JPG
http://www.fileden.com/files/2009/7/26/2522061/100_3653.JPG
http://www.fileden.com/files/2009/7/26/2522061/100_3838.JPG
http://www.fileden.com/files/2009/7/26/2522061/100_3841.JPG
http://www.fileden.com/files/2009/7/26/2522061/100_3842.JPG
http://www.fileden.com/files/2009/7/26/2522061/100_3843.JPG
http://www.fileden.com/files/2009/7/26/2522061/100_3844.JPG
http://www.fileden.com/files/2009/7/26/2522061/100_3845.JPG

La idea original del diseño era que fuera asi:
http://www.fileden.com/files/2009/7/26/2522061/GUVNOR-final.png

Pero debido a una que otra cosa terminó siendo más sencillo como lo vieron antes.
Ya lo apantalle todo por dentro, me falta pasarle laca poliuretanica y ponerle las trabas que van a ser con tornillos que entran por debabajo.
Por ahora tiene falso Bypass pero pienso conmutarlo con un integrado CD4066. Me falta armar el circuito jaja.
Espero sea de su agrado.  jajaja.


----------



## silvia espinel (May 3, 2011)

una pregunta done consigen esas cajas para los pedales


----------



## KompressoR (May 4, 2011)

En mi caso la caja es de acrílico y la pedi a encargo en un lugar llamado acrílicos NOVAU. Pero las caja metalicas tan famosas, por lo menos aca en Argentina, se venden en capital.


----------



## rogermoon (May 11, 2011)

hola que tal, vi el pcb del pedal y no logro entender donde van conectado las entradas y salidas, si alguien me podria explicar le estaria muy agradecido saludos


----------



## Julio_lanza (May 11, 2011)

silvia espinel dijo:


> una pregunta done consigen esas cajas para los pedales



Hola Silvia, por lo general uno mismo termina construyendo su propia caja , pero realmente aqui en Venezuela ni idea donde se podrian conseguir.... aunque se podrian hacer reciclando cajas metalicas....



rogermoon dijo:


> hola que tal, vi el pcb del pedal y no logro entender donde van conectado las entradas y salidas, si alguien me podria explicar le estaria muy agradecido saludos



Rogermoon: espero te ayude esta imagen sobre lo que preguntaste.....


----------



## gnroa (Jul 25, 2011)

Encontré como usar el cd4053 para reemplazar el inconseguible 3PDT... utiliza un SPDT para mantenerlo funcionando (según mi interpretación) cualquier observación, para eso estamos!!!


----------



## KompressoR (Jul 25, 2011)

gnroa dijo:
			
		

> Encontré como usar el cd4053 para reemplazar el inconseguible 3PDT... utiliza un SPDT para mantenerlo funcionando (según mi interpretación) cualquier observación, para eso estamos!!!



Yo experimente muchisimo con ese ciruito integrado y no logre obtener buenos resultados para nada.
La corriente maxima que puede circular por el integrado a 9V no llega a los 300uA por lo tanto (en mi caso) cuando tocaba fuerte las cuerdas se distorsionaba la señal.. la unica forma de solucionarlo seria disminuyendo el nivel de la señal antes del bypass y luego a la salida del pedal aumentarlo de nuevo, pero el problema es cuando es pedal es de distor (en mi caso la distor de la cual se trata el tema, Guv`nor de Marshall) porque los pedales de distor necesiatan la señal como viene de la guitarra, sino, atenuar la señal entes del efecto sería lo mismo que bajar el pote de Gain/Ganancia del pedal... en tonces para evitar eso habría que reducir al intensidad de la señal antes del integrado pero aumentarla luego antes de la distor y despues reducirla nuevamente para que ingrese al integrado y aumentarla de nuevo a la salidaaa   .... PASOO!! jaja.. mucho lio para un maldito true bypass.. y si con eso no les alcanzo, a parte, el integrado chupaa muchisiiiimooo tonooo.. teoricamente un musico se da cuenta de la falta de tono luego de tener varios pedales con falso bypass.. a mi oído con el Guv`nor (que lo estoy utilizando actualmente con un SPDT, obviamente falso bypass) no noto perdida de tono.. pero con el integrado ese se nota muchisimo la disminusión de señal de las cuerdas agudas.. y es un solo integrado. imaginemos 3 o cuatro pedales iguales   .
Otro integrado con el que probe antes del CD4053 fue el CD4066. pero los resultados eran aun peores porque la corriente que podia circular era aun menor a la del CD4053

Y por último una corrección al circuito que publicó gnroa. Los controles del integrado deben estar desacoplados al negativo con resistencias de alto valor (de 500k a 1m Ohm) para evitar problemas con la estatica.. sino no te va a funcionar. 

En el foro ya existen circuitos sobre el CD4053: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/problema-llave-cd4066-funciona-mal-sensibilidad-51488/

No quiero ser pesimista pero el tema del True bypass casero sin DPDT sigue siendo un retoo jajaja


----------



## gnroa (Jul 26, 2011)

Buena observacion... lo tendre en cuenta... y que opinas del millenium?? sobre la perdida de tono y sonidos indeseados??


----------



## KompressoR (Jul 27, 2011)

No probe hasta ahora nunca un milenium casero.... pero tengo un pedal con milenium y no tiene para nada perdida de tono.. La única forma que encontré de hacer un true bypass es con un relay DPDT activado con un swich STDP, que tambien activaba la luz del efecto.. pero no lo utilicé porque hacia un "pop" (ruido) bastante notable al alctivarse.. si alguien sabe como solucionarlo estaria muy bueno para utilizarlo..


----------



## Selkir (Jul 28, 2011)

Yo estuve haciendo unas pruebas (muy pocas porque me cansé) con el 4053 para usarlo como conmutador DPDT y no conseguí ningún resultado: No conmutaba el sonido ni encendía el led; más bien hacía cosas extrañas con el led (ahora no recuerdo bien, pero se activaba cuando no debía activarse, o algo así).

Usar un relé de dos contactos/dos circuitos es una buena opción, ya que se puede activar y desactivar muy fácilmente con un conmutador SPDT, y estos son bastante más fáciles de conseguir y económicos que los DPDT.

El tema de evitar el "pop" producido en los DPDT (ya sea por relé o por conmutador normal) ya se ha explicado en el foro. De todas maneras te pongo el link: http://www.pisotones.com/Articulos/truebp.htm Tienes que leer donde pone resistencia pull-down. De todas maneras te recomiendo leer todo el artículo, ya que hablan de la conmutación True ByPass.


----------



## KompressoR (Jul 28, 2011)

Selkir dijo:
			
		

> No conmutaba el sonido ni encendía el led; más bien hacía cosas extrañas con el led (ahora no recuerdo bien, pero se activaba cuando no debía activarse, o algo así).



Eso me pasaba a mí cuando no había puesto las resistencias de los controles en los negativos y quedaban al aire.


----------



## Selkir (Jul 28, 2011)

KompressoR dijo:


> Eso me pasaba a mí cuando no había puesto las resistencias de los controles en los negativos y quedaban al aire.



Si, exacto, ahora que me acuerdo era algo así. yo lo tenía todo conectado y el cable de conmutación (el que va a los pines 9, 10 y 11). El Led prendía cuando tocaba con el dedo este cable, ni a nivel alto ni bajo hacía absolutamente nada.


----------



## KompressoR (Jul 28, 2011)

Muy buena información lo de las resistencias PullDown luego voy a probarlas y vere que tal los resultados. He leido varios artículos de Pisotones pero veo que ese se me pasó por alto  jaja


----------



## Selkir (Jul 28, 2011)

KompressoR dijo:


> Muy buena información lo de las resistencias PullDown luego voy a probarlas y vere que tal los resultados. He leido varios artículos de Pisotones pero veo que ese se me pasó por alto  jaja



No hay de que jejeje A mi me pasó lo mismo, hasta que alguien aquí en el foro me lo dijo, así que yo ahora hago lo mismo.
Te aseguro que funciona perfectamente. Hace tiempo modifiqué un CryBaby: le cambié el conmutador que llevaba de casa por un DPDT y le tuve que poner esas resistencias porque también hacía el "pop" ese. La única "pega" de usar un True ByPass es esa, la del "pop", pero la solución es muy sencilla y efectiva, así que tampoco es un gran inconveniente. Las resistencias que yo puse eran de 1M pero prueba con los valores que dicen en Pisotones por si acaso.


----------



## gnrlml (Sep 21, 2011)

esta guvnor la armo!!
una duda, me podrian mostrar donde van los jack's porfa...gracias


----------



## Selkir (Sep 21, 2011)

gnrlml dijo:


> esta guvnor la armo!!
> una duda, me podrian mostrar donde van los jack's porfa...gracias



Si te fijas bien en el layout del .pdf ahí te pone donde van: el "IN" es la entrada y el "OUT" es la salida, ahí van conectados los jack's.


----------



## mtssound (Sep 21, 2011)

yo hace poco me arme uno totalmente desde cero, compre chapas de aluminio, las plegue, pinte, hice el pcb, monte todo y ya lo tengo funcionando, un verdadero cañon, lo tengo combinado con un tube screamer tambien casero y los dos juntos suenan tremendo!! cuando pueda subo algunas fotos al foro.


----------



## mtssound (Sep 24, 2011)

Bueno compañleros este es el que hice yo







el esquema lo saque de tonepad.com y anda espectacular. 











si tienen alguna duda pregunten que yo ya arme uos cuantos de estos pedales

saludos


----------



## KompressoR (Sep 24, 2011)

Muy buena la caja mtssound.. ¿Hiciste el Big Muff Pi?.. Estoy pensando en hacerlo pero quiero saber de algunas opiniones positivas para darlee jajaja


----------



## mtssound (Sep 24, 2011)

gracias kompressor, hice varias cajas hasta que me quedo bien.

nunca hice el big muff pero ando con ganas de hacer varios pedales mas, pero ando con poco tiempo, si lo armas contanos como te fue!!!

saludos


----------



## gnrlml (Sep 26, 2011)

selkir, no me expresé bien, los jacks tienen 2 o 3 terminales tengo entendido... en el layout solo tiene como para un terminal..
cual terminal conectar?
que hago con los demas?
disculpen la ignorancia, me estoy iniciando en esto de la electronica y solo tengo un multivibrador astable D


----------



## Selkir (Sep 27, 2011)

gnrlml dijo:


> selkir, no me expresé bien, los jacks tienen 2 o 3 terminales tengo entendido... en el layout solo tiene como para un terminal..
> cual terminal conectar?
> que hago con los demas?
> disculpen la ignorancia, me estoy iniciando en esto de la electronica y solo tengo un multivibrador astable D



Aaa vale. Pues te voy a tratar de explicar un poco mejor:
Existe el jack mono, que tiene punta el vástago, y el jack estéreo, que tiene punta, anillo y vástago.
Aclarar que hablamos de los jack's que van al PCB y que estos serán hembras.
El jack mono se conecta a la salida: el negativo del circuito se conecta al vástago y el out a la punta.
El jack estéreo se conecta a la entrada de la siguiente manera: el in a la punta, el negativo al vástago y el negativo de la pila al anillo. Esto se hace así porque al insertar en el jack que proviene de la guitarra (que es mono, con solo punta y vástago) se unen el vástago y el anillo del jack hembra, cerrando la masa por completo y actuando a su vez como interruptor que en lugar de abrir y cerrar el positivo de la alimentación, abre y cierra el negativo.

Espero haberme explicado bien jeje


----------



## gnrlml (Sep 27, 2011)

Gracias Selkir, dudas aclaradas, sos un Máster, en cuanto termine los examenes me hago la guv'nor y te cuento como me fue...
gracias


----------



## rocketman (Dic 22, 2011)

esta bueno este post pero como se conecta en el circuito los jacks ya que solo tienen una entrada don de dice: in  y no tienen una coneccion a tierra, o nop se si no la lleven y solo se utiliza un cable del jack a la pcb


----------



## KompressoR (Dic 22, 2011)

rocketman dijo:
			
		

> esta bueno este post pero como se conecta en el circuito los jacks ya que solo tienen una entrada don de dice: in y no tienen una coneccion a tierra, o nop se si no la lleven y solo se utiliza un cable del jack a la pcb


 
Aclaración: (al lado del in esta GND, que significa tierra, osea para nosotros negativo o masa jaja)

Es porque tiene masa comun, ahí esta la alimentación negativa de la batería, el chasis del aparato y los dos negativos de los jacks. Si queres podes hacerles más huecos, pero todos los negativos son uno mismo.


----------



## joseeduardosn (Abr 1, 2012)

Se pueden hacer modificaciones al Guv'nor...?


----------



## KompressoR (Abr 5, 2012)

joseeduardosn dijo:


> Se pueden hacer modificaciones al Guv'nor...?



En mi opinión personal, creo que cualquier circuito de guitarra es modificable.
Puedes probar cambiando el circuito de ecualización, los diodos de clipeo, las realimentaciones de los amplificadores operacionales, etc.


----------



## joseeduardosn (Abr 6, 2012)

See...
Probé el Marshall cambiando los diodos LED rojos por los de germanio 1n34A y suena diferente, mas sucio... y le pondré un switch para el cambio.


----------



## szirsantiago (Ago 26, 2013)

Sólo escucho masa, esta todo tal cual, y comprobé todos los componentes y si estos tenían polaridad correcta. Si le pongo música se escucha muy despacito la música con el volumen del amplificador al máximo y una masa muy fuerte. Ayudaaaaaa


----------



## mtssound (Ago 26, 2013)

si tenes ruido a masa es porque probablemente le falte masa a algo, comproba que todos los cables vayan donde tienen que ir y no tengan falsos contactos.


----------



## szirsantiago (Ago 26, 2013)

Lo único q se me puedo ocurrir es que conseguí unos Jacks q tienen 6 pines que no había usado antes, puede ser por eso?


----------



## mtssound (Ago 26, 2013)

probablemente se deba a eso, proba conectando solo la salida del pedal a tu amplificador a ver si lo sigue haciendo, para saber cual de los dos jacks es el problema


----------



## szirsantiago (Ago 26, 2013)

Ahora lo probare, por otro lado tenía duda con los potes, por ej en el pote 5, el cable 1 que va a la línea verde.. El pote en esa imagen se estaría viendo de atrás o de frente? Nose si me exprese bien


----------



## mtssound (Ago 26, 2013)

sisi te entendi, Los potenciometros se ven desde atras


----------



## szirsantiago (Ago 26, 2013)

Jaaaaa! Podrá ser eso? Los puse de frente


----------



## mtssound (Ago 26, 2013)

a no ser que te hayas olvidado de conectar algun cable no deberia hacer la diferencia, solo cambia el sentido de giro. si tenes un ruido de masa es porque le falta masa a algunos de los dos plugs, mas que seguro sea eso, fijate con el tester a ver si en los plugs tenes masa.


----------



## szirsantiago (Ago 26, 2013)

Los cable los testie c la guitarra directo al ampli y perfectos, la continuidad de la masa en el circuito también bien, supongo que serán esos Jacks, voy a comprar los comunes a ver si con eso lo soluciono


----------



## KompressoR (Ago 27, 2013)

Apenas termine de armar el circuito me paso lo mismo, si no te funciona cambiando los jack proba puenteando los cinco potenciometros, mi problema era que la pata central de uno de ellos no hacia buen contacto y al quedar casi al "aire" se escuchaba muy bajito, pero no escuchaba ruido de masa sino interferencia del mismísimo aire digamos.


----------



## szirsantiago (Ago 31, 2013)

Me di cuenta que tenía el electrolitico mal con la polaridad, ya no hace el ruido a masa, pero sigue sin funcionar, los potes están bien soldados


----------



## quetzalcoatljlhc (Jul 19, 2014)

Buenas a todos. Yo hice este Guv`nor y ya funciona, solo que tengo que abrir todo el Gain e ir abriendo poco el Level para que distorcione. Si pongo al 50% los dos no distorciona. Mis preguntas son ¿ es correcto el funcionamiento?


----------

